# new addition to the shop



## kvom (Feb 4, 2011)

Rockwell-Delta vertical bandsaw rehabbed by my friend and near-neighbor Ed Taylor.


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Oooooo! Machine porn! I always did like machines made by Rockwell. Planning on going "brown stuff" on us KV?  ;D 

BC1
Jim


----------



## kvom (Feb 4, 2011)

It's a dual range saw, but currently only intended for metal.


----------



## wareagle (Feb 4, 2011)

Sexy!  ;D Very nice band saw.


----------



## krv3000 (Feb 4, 2011)

oooo can i play with it


----------

